# How about one bottle of lemon juice.



## olusteebus (Oct 17, 2013)

The last Sp I made is way tart. I used two 32 ounce bottles of realemon or a generic along with 5 or 6 jars of Blackberry Jam. I opened one about a month after bottling ( in carboy about a month maybe two) and it was way tart.

I know the blackberry contributes to this as I am sure it is high in acid.

I am thinking about making my next batch with one bottle. I am going to try to simulate a white wine by using three cans of white grape and peach concentrate. 

How do you folks think it would turn out with just one bottle.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you backsweeten it at all?
If not, that will definitely take away some of the tartness.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 17, 2013)

I brought it up to 1.01 sg


----------



## Elmer (Oct 17, 2013)

I go the unscientific route.
less than 1 cup per gallon. (3.5 cups per 4 gallon/4.5 per 5 gal)

Dump, stir, guzzle, repeat until you like the taste!


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 17, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I brought it up to 1.01 sg



Really? That should be enough to cut the tartness. We bring ours to 1.010 -1.014. It should come out to approx. 4-4 1/2c sugar for 6 gal. to get the above readings.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 17, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I go the unscientific route.
> less than 1 cup per gallon. (3.5 cups per 4 gallon/4.5 per 5 gal)
> 
> Dump, stir, guzzle, repeat until you like the taste!



Unless my arithmetic fails me, that is about 36 ounces. Does that do good for ya?


----------



## Elmer (Oct 18, 2013)

"Originally Posted by Elmer 
I go the unscientific route.
less than 1 cup per gallon. (3.5 cups per 4 gallon/4.5 per 5 gal)

Dump, stir, guzzle, repeat until you like the taste! "



olusteebus said:


> Unless my arithmetic fails me, that is about 36 ounces. Does that do good for ya?



Yes, it is sweetish without being overly sweet.
I find it allows what ever flavor to come forward.

I have been meaning to follow the directions and put a cup per gallon, but would worry I would not like it.


Does that seem too little by your process?


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 18, 2013)

Elmer said:


> "Originally Posted by Elmer
> I go the unscientific route.
> less than 1 cup per gallon. (3.5 cups per 4 gallon/4.5 per 5 gal)
> 
> ...



That is slightly more than what I proposed. I may try it. Thanks


----------



## Arne (Oct 21, 2013)

Draw a glass and put a small pinch of baking soda in it, stir and taste. Try it and see if it helps. Arne.


----------



## iVivid (Nov 3, 2013)

Arne said:


> Draw a glass and put a small pinch of baking soda in it, stir and taste. Try it and see if it helps. Arne.



What does this do?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

neutrilizes the acid.


----------

